
CS229 Materials (Autumn 2017) - econti
https://github.com/econti/cs229
======
krat0sprakhar
If anyone's wondering, CS229 is the ML course at Stanford
([https://see.stanford.edu/Course/CS229](https://see.stanford.edu/Course/CS229))

~~~
fellellor
Is this link for the latest offering? It has links to the video lectures as
well, which OP's link doesn't.

~~~
aoki
the SEE materials are from 2007.

------
econti
The Autumn 2017 materials have a lot of breadth - notes now cover deep
learning, reinforcement learning, and gaussian processes.

------
nafizh
Sadly, no solution is available for the psets. Personally, I don't see any
value of assignments on the web without solutions as you cannot be sure of
your answers.

~~~
aoki
i know what you mean.

on the other hand, many of the problems in CS 229 are proofs and derivations
that are very similar to those in the lecture notes (forcing you to understand
the lecture notes in detail). as such, they can't just "tweak the problems
every year" like you'd do in a lower-division math course - they're more like
the exercises in an upper division math text (some problems are in fact
referenced in the notes).

so, it is perhaps understandable why they might not want solutions floating
around the internet forever.

(yes, i know that the stanford honor code is supposed to deal with this.)

